# A few of my wooden boxes



## George Watkins (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello folks

here are some wooden boxes that I have made, some of these I made a while ago and can't rember the size's.

masur birch
http://i690.Rule #2/albums/vv262/a-cornucopia/P1240410_zps9aab4798.jpg
http://i690.Rule #2/albums/vv262/a-cornucopia/P1240416_zps5f313f94.jpg

African blackwood
http://i690.Rule #2/albums/vv262/a-cornucopia/P1240423_zpsf589a697.jpg
http://i690.Rule #2/albums/vv262/a-cornucopia/P1240424_zpsc0f240b1.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 7, 2014)

I could only add 4 images at once (did i do something wrong?) so here is the next few

cocobolo
http://i690.Rule #2/albums/vv262/a-cornucopia/P1240440_zps18d2dd6c.jpg
http://i690.Rule #2/albums/vv262/a-cornucopia/P1240441_zpse0884ce8.jpg
English boxwood with crushed turqoise stone inlay
http://i690.Rule #2/albums/vv262/a-cornucopia/P1190620-2.jpg
http://i690.Rule #2/albums/vv262/a-cornucopia/P1190621-1.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 7, 2014)

Last one

lignum vitae and boxwood
http://i690.Rule #2/albums/vv262/a-cornucopia/P1130368.jpg
http://i690.Rule #2/albums/vv262/a-cornucopia/P1130379.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## DKMD (Mar 7, 2014)

More beauties!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow - That last pic shows the scale. Nice work

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 8, 2014)

thank you for your kind comments


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2014)

+1 what Scott said. I loved the work before but after seeing how small they are I have an even higher level of appreciation for them. Super nice.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 8, 2014)

George, those small boxes are some real good lookers. Fine Work.

Ray


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 9, 2014)

Beautiful as always, George! Your boxes never get old. And I always love seeing the pic of you holding the top. I always forget about the scale until I see that shot.


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 10, 2014)

Very nice quality work and beautiful selection of woods. Masur birch ( I'm going to have to get me some ) I hear it's great to work with.


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you, I find masur birch to turn easily but can be a little tricky to get a really clean final cut before sanding - i've found that if I apply a coat of oil or wax then take the final cut it gives the best results and reduce's the amount of sanding i have to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## priusjames (Mar 13, 2014)

I thought they were neat...was wondering what the big chunk of black wood might cost...then saw the scale from the last shot. LOL!

Really nice boxes, thanks for sharing


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 13, 2014)

thank you, not all of the boxes are really small like the lignum/boxwood box. the african blackwood box was made using a clarinet bell blank 2nd so it would have been about 2 1/4" wide by 3 3/4" tall. these 2nd's coast about £5.00 here in the UK and are normally 2nds due to sapwood


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 13, 2014)

very nice work George, what is the cover fit like on these boxes? Just wondering?.


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 13, 2014)

thank you, I try to get the lids to fit where you can turn them upside down and they wont fall off but you dont have to be mr universe to remove them!!
they do vary as it is such a fine line to get them just right, I do reject any that are loose (I class loose as a lid that you can feel sideways movement when its on the box body) as I see that as a 2nd and i wont sell 2nd's


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks for your response


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 15, 2014)

All beauties as usual, George!


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you


----------

